# INFP or INFJ or other?



## Juiz (Dec 31, 2014)

SO ILL SET THE WORLD ON FIYAAAAARR!!

-raises head- I strangely feel like insulting the soy milk once again.


----------



## SantaFox (Dec 30, 2014)

WE CAN BURN BRIIIGHTAARR!

THAN THE SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNN!!

But you didn't insult it; you just forgot about it :shocked:


----------



## Juiz (Dec 31, 2014)

. . . . TONIIIIIIIIIGHT (IDK THE REST SPARE ME LOL)

Oh. . You're right. i must have said that based off my Fe function. Lol

This thread is so ridiculous now hahahaha x"D


----------



## SantaFox (Dec 30, 2014)

I like the music even though I'd never be in a place like that doing the stuff they're doing. It's pretty funny in a crazy way, though!

Yeah lol, maybe we should let this die and take it somewhere else .


----------



## Juiz (Dec 31, 2014)

Agreed lol . . . .

-runs away- Starting now!


----------



## Flange78 (Dec 30, 2014)

Have fun guys! See ya around!  I'm cooking atm


----------

